# IExplorer & Netscape Fenster ohne Symbolleisten und so



## pHyranHia (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo.

Wie kann ich dem Iexplorer und Netscape sagen das er ein Fenster ohne Symbolleisten und so aufmacht.

Habe bilder verlinkt und will das diese bilder in einem neuen fenster aufgemacht werden das genau die richtige grösse und keine symbolleisten hat.

danke pHyr


----------



## ezelda (20. Juli 2003)

Dafür brauchst du ne JavaScript einbindung!


----------



## DonKing (20. Juli 2003)

Japp, dafür brauchst Du JavaScript.
Wenn dir kleine Fenster reichen, dann kannst Du das ganze so machen:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
function fenster()
{
bild = window.open("SeiteXY.htm", "Bild", "width=240,height=230,scrollbars=no,resizable=no");
bild.focus();
}
</script>
```

Du öffnest das Fenster dann einfach mit folgendem Link:


```
<a href="javascript:fenster()">Bild öffnen</a>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

wenn du das ganz "dynamischer" haben willst, dann versuche mal follgendes:


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/JavaScript">
function openWin(titel,img,alt,height,width,left,top) {
  popup = open("", "", "width="+height+",height="+width+",status=no,toolbar=no,left="+left+",top="+top+",menubar=no");
  with(popup.document){
    open();
    write("<html><head><title>"+titel+"</title></head><body>");
    write("<img src=\""+img+"\" alt=\""+alt+"\">");
    write("</body></html>");
    close();  
  }
}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="openWin('Photo 01','1.jpg','Alternativ Beschreibung für das Bild','200','300','300','300'); return false;">Link_Bild1</a>
<a href="#" onClick="openWin('Photo 02','2.jpg','Alternativ Beschreibung für das Bild 2','400','300','600','300'); return false;">Link_Bild2</a>
</body>
</html>
```

Erklärung: Die Funktion openWin() erwartet 7 Parameter, nämlich:
titel = Titel des neuen Fensters 
img = das zu ladende Bild
alt = Alternativbeschreibung für das Bild
height = Höhe des Bildes
width = Breite des Bildes
left = Abstand des Popups zum Linken Rand
top  = Abstand des Popups zum Oberen Rand

Ein Link sieht dann wie folgt aus: <a href="#" onClick="openWin('Photo 01','1.jpg','Alternativ Beschreibung für das Bild','200','300','300','300'); return false;">Link_Bild1</a>
Das würde jetzt ein neues Fenster in der größe 200x300 an Position 300/300 mit 1.jpg als Inhalt öffnen. Wenn du PHP zur erfügung hast, kannst du die Maße der Bilder einfach mit PHP ausgeben lassen und in den jeweiligen Link schreiben lassen...

bye


----------

